# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Where are the good chefs right now?

## saeyedoc

Heading down in a few weeks, last there in January. Always hit some of our favorites like 3 Dives, Ivan's. I know the good chefs can move around. I hear Teddy at Treehouse cooks up some quality stuff. Any other suggestions different from early this year? Would especially like good places on the beach, we're staying at Nirvana and it's always a bonus to be able to walk to dinner and not even bring shoes. We usually end up on the West End for dinner.

----------


## Bnewb

We've been loving the chef from Wine with Me...located on the beach at the Beachcomber Hotel.

*Amazing* company, great wine & scrumptious food yesterday...

----------


## Bnewb

Wine with Me is on the streetside of Beachcomber.  If you forget your shoes...there's a nice outdoor deck.  :Encouragement:

----------


## CosmicMoose

Quality does some awesome meals, great prices too.  Plus pickup and dropoff service, just call 876-584-9030

I highly recommend trying the pan fried lionfish at $13 or the Moose Special, mahi mahi in garlic sauce for $17. (Prices are based on what I recall from April and may have changed)

~Moose

----------


## Babalew

Any  chance at  taking a peak at the menu at beachcomber?

----------


## jack straw

> Quality does some awesome meals, great prices too.  Plus pickup and dropoff service, just call 876-584-9030
> 
> I highly recommend trying the pan fried lionfish at $13 or the Moose Special, mahi mahi in garlic sauce for $17. (Prices are based on what I recall from April and may have changed)
> 
> ~Moose


Quality Seabreeze is a great spot. Quality makes large portions of freshly cooked seafood and veggies...well prepared and delicious!
Also want to mention Tensing Pen....we thought the food there was really good.

----------


## Richie B

Three of us went to wine with me 12/8/17. Total rip off ! Bottle of So.African Indaba Chenin Blanc $30.00,($6.00) in the US ,ordered the platter for 3 people,4 pcs. Smoked Marlin (very good) $14.00, 3 small pieces of cheese,$16.00, 3 small pieces 
jerk sausage (just ok),8 pcs of tasteless shrimp $28.00 (should have been 1 order of 4ea) we asked them to adj the bill & they did.
Total cost $130.00. We actually laughed when we got the bill ! Courtney was the chef,only one table beside ourselves was in the restaurant & they sat 3 of us in a table for 2?  Cortney was total high pressure the moment we walked in.I don't expect Wine with me to be around next year if their prices stay where they are and the menu selection is so limited.After 25 yrs. going to Ja. I have never felt so ripped off. We payed the bill and will never return. We also told the chef Cortney we heard there was a great review on Negril .com before the bill came. Oh well---

----------


## Bnewb

Sorry to read your experience was not good, RichieB...but obviously we had a completely opposite experience...friends loved it also...so it goes.
I think I need to move to the US though...if you can get bottles of wine for $6 in your restaurants.  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Richie B

> Sorry to read your experience was not good, RichieB...but obviously we had a completely opposite experience...friends loved it also...so it goes.
> I think I need to move to the US though...if you can get bottles of wine for $6 in your restaurants.


Hello Lisa thanks for your reply.Same wine   in liquor store  not restaurant pricing.I realize 3x cost is the norm for restaurant pricing. We were not concerned with the wine price just the food pricing &  small portions. 
All the best

----------


## JohnNYC

> Sorry to read your experience was not good, RichieB...but obviously we had a completely opposite experience...friends loved it also...so it goes.
> I think I need to move to the US though...if you can get bottles of wine for $6 in your restaurants.


Lisa, What would you say to a house swap at least 6 months of the year? I've got a nice big place on the north shore of Long Island, and I'll even keep you stocked with all the wine you can drink,

----------


## Rob

LOL! We're not talking no $6 bottles of wine... :Congratulatory:

----------


## mjc12771

Is the Singing Chef still at the Treehouse.  Love his lunches.

----------


## Bnewb

> Is the Singing Chef still at the Treehouse.  Love his lunches.


If you mean the chef that runs the jerk chicken pit at Tree house...yup still rockin' it.

I've heard about a sushi chef at Treehouse...anyone had the sushi there yet?
We've only known of one other "sushi chef" in town and he was up at Boardwalk for a short while...prefer to hear reviews before we attempt sushi in Negril again.

----------


## JohnNYC

> LOL! We're not talking no $6 bottles of wine...


      The homeless can't even find a $6 bottle of wine on Long Island. Besides, I don't want you getting sick on my furniture. The house already comes with a great collection of Tequila, and of course lots of Rum!  The Rum goes pretty quick though

----------


## CosmicMoose

> If you mean the chef that runs the jerk chicken pit at Tree house...yup still rockin' it.
> 
> I've heard about a sushi chef at Treehouse...anyone had the sushi there yet?
> We've only known of one other "sushi chef" in town and he was up at Boardwalk for a short while...prefer to hear reviews before we attempt sushi in Negril again.


I've seen a few good reviews from some friends via FB about the sushi there.

~Moose

----------


## Rob

Moose,

Lisa and I have both tried it here.... Firsthand knowledge man. No need to rely on reviews on such a "trusted source" as FB...

If someone wants to "review" something, people can review it here. Second, third or fourth hand reviews on sushi can be dangerous...

----------


## CosmicMoose

> Moose,
> 
> Lisa and I have both tried it here.... Firsthand knowledge man. No need to rely on reviews on such a "trusted source" as FB...
> 
> If someone wants to "review" something, people can review it here. Second, third or fourth hand reviews on sushi can be dangerous...



Hi Rob, just trying to answer Lisa's question, she asked if anyone had tried it there yet.  I had several friends try it and post glowing reviews on Facebook, sorry you are so against it, but it's a great source of information.

I'll just stop trying now.

Thanks,
Moose

----------


## Rob

> Hi Rob, just trying to answer Lisa's question, she asked if anyone had tried it there yet.  I had several friends try it and post glowing reviews on Facebook, sorry you are so against it, but it's a great source of information.
> 
> I'll just stop trying now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moose


Moose,

As you mentioned, Lisa asked if anyone had tried it. Lisa doesn't do FB, so she cannot read those reviews because FB won't allow non-members see them. Lisa didn't notice much on TripAdvisor.

That is why she asked here.

----------


## Mike_D

The Wife and I enjoy good sushi. I always thought Negril would be a great place for sushi, with all the fresh fish readily available. (I eat sushi in Philly and how long do you think it takes for the fish to get from the ocean to my plate?) We will definitely try out the sushi at Treehouse and post a review here by early February.

----------


## Bnewb

Thanks Mike_D...I'm a bit sushi fussy and would love to have a good option here rather than waiting until we get into Kingston.
I should probably just suck it up and try it at Treehouse.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

